# Beretta PX4 subcompact comments



## BigdogBro1

Beretta SUB-COMPACT feedback please.










I'm not an expert in handguns, just an interested buyer sharing info.

I had the opportunity to check out at the sales counter only a PX4 sub-compact yesterday at the gun shop and indoor range where we shoot. I have been interested in this pistol for awhile now and took some time going over the weapon as a possible future purchase. I like my Sig P229R .40 DA/SA and carry it as much as I can outside work. I like the decocker on the Sig so I can carry with a round in the chamber and not have a high risk of a discharge on a draw.

My brother has a Springfield XDM-9 and recently purchased the XD40 sub-compact. I like the sc alot but I'm not thrilled about carrying a cocked gun with a chambered round. The Springfield XD40 sc doesn't need much trigger pull to fire in this mode. Yeah I know keep your finger off the trigger on a draw, but all the same things can happen. How many officers were shot in the leg and feet from their newly issued Glocks.

Anyway - I liked what I saw in the PX4sc. The weapon is lightweight and fits my small/medium sized hands well with the stock backstrap. The width is a bit chunky but it's a double stack with 13 rounds. The "F model" decocker levers stick out a bit but the slide width is not an issue for a CCW. The sights were good and large and easily seen. All the levers were easily reached comfortably and smoothly operated.

The grip length without the magazine kickdown floorplate was on the short side for the third finger rest. With the magazine kickdown floorplate extension the finger had just enough grip. When the kickdown extension was opened it exposed an area with sharp plastic edges and felt unfinished to touch. Could be smoothed out with some work.

Trigger action and pull felt fine - more like my Sig at the SA point. One guy at the counter said it was ugly and more others liked it. Easy to field strip, similar to my Sig - rack, remove mag, slide release and pull barrel off forward.

Overall I'm still interested in a purchase in the 9mm or .40 when it arrives. Want to see a .40 shoot first due to muzzle flip and control. If you're looking for a nice sub-compact double stack magazine, put the PX4sc on your list to check out.

It was priced at $559.00 or less.

Pictured below are photos of the stealth levers available for the PX4 Storm but said to fit the PX4 sub-compact as well.

PX4 stealth levers available from: http://www.olhasso.com/PS/index.htm
Converts the PX4 from an "F" to a "G" series.

Standard Decocking and slide release levers









Stealth/low profile decocker and slide release levers









Stealth/low profile decocker and standard slide release levers









Stealth/low profile decocker and standard slide release levers









Standard levers on left, Stealth on the right









Much better! The levers drop about .3"+ off the overall width of the gun.


----------



## buck32

Own one and like it. It is my EDC for CCW.


----------



## Naterstein

Ive felt a few up in the gun shop and I dig it. Most likely would own one, funds willing. I was pleasantly surprised at the trigger pull, was pretty damn smooth in DA and not too tough.


----------



## ruining

In DA, the trigger pull is around 11.5 and in SA averages between 5-6. Just make sure, if purchasing that you get the right one. One has a decocker/safety while the other is a decocker only and can still be fired, I thought. Not sure, though. I'm interested in making this my next piece.


----------



## funkypunk97

My buddy has a .40 version and it is a nice gun..... although it was a bit expensive IMO it is still quite nice..... 

He told me the FBI just switched over to the PX4 this past summer. I don't know if that is true or not but he seemed proud of that concept.


----------



## Ghost23

Seeing the PX4 Storm on the Cover of G&A last year is what made me take the plunge and learn to shoot. Since then I have really enjoyed shooting .22 and I am looking froward to finding a Storm to get my hands around. The Storm would be my first choice for a CCW.

Just my .02 cents.


----------



## buck32

funkypunk97 said:


> My buddy has a .40 version and it is a nice gun..... although it was a bit expensive IMO it is still quite nice.....
> 
> He told me the FBI just switched over to the PX4 this past summer. I don't know if that is true or not but he seemed proud of that concept.


The PX4sc only comes in 9mm right now. The .40 is due out this year for the PX4sc.


----------



## BigdogBro1

Thanks for your comments, SUB-COMPACT or not.


----------



## buck32

BigdogBro1 said:


> Thanks for your comments, SUB-COMPACT or not.


FYI, not sure if it matters to you or not but the PX4 has the rotating barrel while the subcompact has the tilt barrel.


----------



## BigdogBro1

*PX4 sc for carry?*

I'm torn between the sub-compact size, the decocking system (like my Sig) and the overall large width of the gun a 1.42" at the levers. The PX4sc slide isn't any wider than the Springfield XD sub-compacts slide. The levers may not be a big problem. I read that PX4 smaller levers are available - True?

Is this thing just to damn fat to attempt to carry? (I edited the top post to show the stealth levers I just came across)

Thanks.


----------



## buck32

BigdogBro1 said:


> I'm torn between the sub-compact size, the decocking system (like my Sig) and the overall large width of the gun a 1.42" at the levers. The PX4sc slide isn't any wider than the Springfield XD sub-compacts slide. The levers may not be a big problem. I read that PX4 smaller levers are available - True?
> 
> Is this thing just to damn fat to attempt to carry?
> 
> Thanks.


This is my EDC gun. It is carried OWB at 16:00 or 15:00. I am not a overly heavy person at 5'10, 200 lbs but as with most carry guns you have to dress for conceal carry. You just have to find what works for you and your body type.


----------



## Naterstein

Ive read where you can change the safety controls to a stealth controls to make them slimmer. You may also want to change the handgun over to a "G" which means decock only no safety with which a 1st DA pull is usually redundant.


----------



## BigdogBro1

buck32 said:


> This is my EDC gun. It is carried OWB at 16:00 or 15:00. I am not a overly heavy person at 5'10, 200 lbs but as with most carry guns you have to dress for conceal carry. You just have to find what works for you and your body type.


Thanks Buck32,

I'm 5'-11" 190lbs and carry the Sig P229R IWB using the CompTac MTAC. I just got the holster and the P229R carries comfortably with good concealment. Plan to carry on the motorcycle so I wanted something that would let me carry comfortably in the sitting position and be able to walk around with an open jacket.

What holster are you currently using with the PX4sc?
Will you carry the PX4sc OWB in the summer months?


----------



## buck32

This is my current OWB carry.

















Summer months will depend on weather. If it gets too hot, I will either carry a Kahr PM9 IWB or a Ruger LCP in an Uncle Mikes #1 in either a front pocket or cargo pocket.

Due to weather in Montana, I can carry my PX4sc about 7 to 8 months out of the year. That is due to my clothing choices.


----------

